# waiting for spring already



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

PCQ, As the days get colder, the winter gets longer, (I know it hasn't officially started) and the snow gets deeper, we'll need more and more of these encouraging photos.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Crocus! I miss mine, too. When my foolish snowdrops bloom in the middle of February, I will have to post a photo. I do not understand that little plant!


----------

